# Thread trimmer cutting too short (Tajima)



## scouser

Hi, My Tajima 15 needle is trimming the thread too short so it comes out of the needle when it starts again it is driveing me crazy, I have done the ajustment from the book & have it set at 17 but it stll is cutting too short. HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## wcso35

If you can wait till saturday around noon I will ask my mother. She does all the Machine stuff in our shop. I will ask her. We had the same problem but I dont know what she did


----------



## scouser

That will be great, Thank you. I hope she can help I have been trying everything all day but it is still trimming too short 
I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## make_edit

What model do you have..is it the c1501? What monitor do you have, with the color read out or not?


----------



## make_edit

Did you adjust the F3 setting?


----------



## scouser

I have the TAJIMA NEO TEJT-C1501, I do not have the color screen. What is F3 ?


----------



## make_edit

you ought to have an F3 button on your console, check it out.


----------



## scouser

Embroidery Machine Sales and Service - Tajima Embroidery, Versa Laser, & Kornit printing machines, accessories, & digitising software
This machine is the same as mine. I have no F3 on mine


----------



## make_edit

ok, i thought they would have used the same interface as tehx.....sorry.


----------



## scouser

Okay, Thank you for trying. If you think of anything else that might help let me know.


----------



## ChristyC

Is it pulling out before it goes into the fabric for the next stitch or after? Can you put in a lock stitch to hold it?


----------



## scouser

It is pulling out before; as the needle goes in to make the first stitch. It is cutting the thread too short when it trimms the thread at the last stitch.


----------



## myndzi

The following things I've found can contribute to pull-outs:

* Tie-ins and tie-outs in the digitized design (our Tajima automatically adds stitches at the beginning and end of a block of stitching, so tie-ins and tie-outs are redundant, causing it to sew many small stitches in the same place. This often causes the needle to fray or cut through parts of the thread "higher" than where a trim would normally cut it) ... to check: try making a simple design with running stitch about 10 stitches long, sew on the slowest setting (hold in the start button if you can) and count how many stitches it actually makes. Watch closely!

* Broken or mis-adjusted picker -- The little "fork" thing that comes in towards the top of the bobbin case when the machine begins and ends a block of stitches. Watch this closely and make sure it is coming in and the thread wraps around it. You can try pushing it inwards (from back beneath, where the solenoid would do it) while sewing and see if the thread gets caught on it. If not, it needs to be adjusted inwards. If it's not moving you'll have to check for mechanical hangups, check the solenoid, check dip switch settings even perhaps.

* Speaking of dip switch settings, our Tajima lets us select between "long" and "short" thread length upon trim. It just brings the picker in for more or less stitches. Check your manual for how to change this setting and you can try it out if nothing else works.

* Thread slipping out of the "velcro" strip that the grabber pulls it into too easily .. on our Happy, I was able to easily adjust this to be a little "tighter" and it helped.

* Sometimes I've been able to tease pull-out problems into going away just by loosening the upper tension as much as I can get away with.

I can't think of anything else at the moment...


----------



## texemb

Could also be that the "tails" are being cut too short.

Under the ATH (auto trimmer) portion of your menu. Don't know where that would be for a Neo. But usually you can expand your tail length and the pull back (after trimming) is too short and it ends up pulling out of the needle. When the tail length is lengthened it seems to help.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## scouser

*Hi & thank you so much for your help  I had given up on any help comeing so I had not checked for any new posts. I have the trim cutting set to 17 that is the longest length but I will try some of your other tips. *

*Thanks again, Scouser.*


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Loosen the tension on the small wheels. There are usually one or two before the main tension wheel. This will leave you more thread when the machine trims.


----------



## GaryInOhio

Just wanted to add a solution that fixed my problem on a Meistergram 1500 Pro which is very similar to the Neo. I tried all the setting adjustments too and had the trim set to the longest tail length, but it was still barely getting into the holder bar and was coming out of the needle eye on the first stitch. I disassembled the velcro thread holder bar and found that the velcro strips were COVERED in oil. I mean saturated. I blotted them out, washed them with grease cutting detergent, then re-installed and adjusted the alignment. Lo and behold...nice long tails held firmly in the velcro bar.


----------



## globalembroidery

Thanks for the tip on thread pull outs. I believe we have a picker issue.


----------



## melga85

same happened to my tajima i fixed doing this: open the plastic case that covers the lower bobbin, then don't remove the bobbin, and you will see a metallic hook (looks like a fork) that moves back and forward, see that that part is align and fits when you move the hook inside, mine was a little crooked maybe hit something, but with my hands i fix it, just aligned the hook and works, check the hook from another head to see if they are in the right position.


----------

